# Until what age can you use a co-sleeper like Arms Reach?



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Are co-sleepers used just until baby can sit up and move around or can they be used for older babies and toddlers too?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

They probably have a weight limit - but I imagine its pretty high. Wouldnt hold me! hehe...But I am sure they can be used for your child for many years!
Co sleepers are just like...extenda beds really. All they do is extend the bed giving your child their own space to sleep in. We used ours for a long time (though I did not have the arms reach - I just hooked up a cot to the side of the bed with the side to the bed not there...does that make sense? lmao) as three of us in a double could not fit comofortably. We are gonna get a bigger bed in the new year - hopefully sometime there will be a new addition in there with us!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

My arm's reach co-sleeper has a relatively high weight limit--my almost-2 year old can fit in it. But for legal purposes, it says not to use it after your child can roll/climb/fall out of it (so, sitting up age). Basically, they probably don't want to be sued if your child flips out of it while sitting against the edge of it. But if the alternative is being in your bed...well, same risk really.


----------

